# How do i put music onto my website?



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

i use page biulder to build my website and i would like to know how do i put music onto my site? 

There is an option i can choose on pagebuilder which is backround music but i dont understand how to use it?


how do i put music onto my site please?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Try this tag in your web-page. I think it will work. I have kept spaces in the tags after < and before > so that they appear properly here. Don't keep them in your HTML.

< BGSOUND balance=0 src="mysound.midi" volume=0 loop=infinite >

or

< BGSOUND balance=0 src="mysound.wav" volume=0 loop=2 >


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

that didnt work.

Could you please explain to me how to put music on my website because i copied and pasted each of them (separatly) and it didnt work.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Try this.

http://www.24hourhtmlcafe.com/hour16/index.htm

Check the source of that page for an < EMBED > tag.

Although it worked in IE6, it didn't work in Netscape 7. I wonder when we will have a HTML standard which can support all browsers


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I use:

< bgsound src="URL"autostart="true"loop="-1" >

Lose the spaces before bgsound and after the last ".

Take care. angel


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Between these two, you should be covered for MSIE and NS.


```
< embed src="http://www.yoursite.com/uploads/JimiHendrix_HeyJoe.mid" Autostart=TRUE Width=144 Height=56 >

< bgsound src="http://www.yoursite.com/uploads/JimiHendrix_HeyJoe.mid" loop=infinite >
```
Spaces added. The height and width tags allow controls for music on the page.

John


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

so what am i supposed to do with these codes just copy and paste them into the dialog box and clcick ok?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

John: The "infinite" has changed to "-1" since I started pages two years ago. When I use "infinite" my midis don't play or quit after one time.  

nickelodoen: You can C,C &P the tags but don't forget the only space is after bgsound. 

Take care. angel


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks for the update Angelize!

And basically angelize is correct in what you do with it.

If you need more details post back.

John


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You're welcome John!  Have a great evening! angel


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

nickelodeon said ...
*



so what am i supposed to do with these codes just copy and paste them into the dialog box and clcick ok?

Click to expand...

*You can modify this code and use it in the page in which you want to put music. Be careful about the spaces because everyone who has posted here has inserted extra spaces so that it gets displayed here and is not treated as HTML.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Good reminder abvavguser.

John


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

bassetman said ...


> *Good reminder abvavguser.*


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

im really not to good with computers so i dont really understand wehat your saying. 

I pasted the music that angelize gave me and put it into the dialog box and eliminated the spaces at the start and at the end but the music still disnt come out.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Did you upload the music file to a dir that is the same name as the one in the code? As well as the file being the same name?

John


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

nickleodeon: Post the source code to your page and maybe we can help more. Did you insert your own music URL in the code? By the way. are we talking midis here?

In case you don't know how to get the source code, click view top of the page you are making, click source and C C & P the code and post here. Be sure to delete the tag at the beginning of the source code so it will post. Take care and good luck! It's really not as hard as it seems. We're patient people.  angel


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Or just give us the URL and we can look at it there.

John

PS I checked your Website link on your post, and I don't see any sound files embeded there.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

we;ll my site is http://www.beefcakeboy.cjb.net and i dont know what you mean by mean posting the code onto my site.

ps: i did not add anything to the code because i dont have a clue what to add.

thanks


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

nickle: What midi are you trying to put on the page? Do you have the URL to it? angel


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

i dont care what midi im trying to put on i just want music on my site and i dont care what music it is.
(hopfully good music like eminem )


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well see you have to find a midi first to get the URL to include in the code. angel


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

nickelodeon said ...
*



There is an option i can choose on pagebuilder which is backround music but i dont understand how to use it

Click to expand...

*There you are!! Just specify a sound file like .wav or .midi or .mp3 there and I think background music will be added to your page.

Then you will have to "*upload*" that page on to your site's server and I think music will be added to _that page_ of your site.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

nickle: What is the URL to the page builder you are using. Might be easier if we look at it and see how it in particular works to add music. Take care. angel


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

the url i http://www.geocities.com and then you need to become a member and then make a FREE website. There are some other links on that site like a pay website but u dont need to pay just find the link to pagebuilder.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I already had an account there but prefer using angefire. Ok here is what you do per the site:

First, you need to upload your music to your File Manager. You can only use .mid, .midi, or .wav files as your background music. You can't use .mp3, .rm, or .ram files.

*To upload your music, do the following*:

1. Launch PageBuilder, go to the "File" menu, and select "Upload Images and Files."

2. Click the "Browse" button and select your music file from your computer. *See below.

3. Click the "Upload" button to upload the music.

4. To put the music onto your page, do the following:

5. Open the page you want to put your background music on.

6. Click the "Add-ons" button.

7. Under Categories, select "Basics," and, under Add-ons, select "Background Music."

8. Under Background Music, click the "Choose" button, select the music file, and click "OK."

9. If you want the music to play continuously, check the box next to "Loop."

10. Click "OK."

Pagebuilder makes it so you don't need to know the html, they do the work for you. Try this and see what happens and good luck! Take care. angel 

*You have to go to a midi site and find the Eminem midi you want and then save it to your hard drive...drive C or D....then follow step 2 above.


----------

